# Thompson Cigar Store Event 10am-3pm



## Corona Chris (May 23, 2007)

Buy any single box of Chavon, RG Santiago, or Jose Girbes and were adding 25 Diego de O'Campo cigars free ($39 value). Buy 2 boxes of the featured brands, and we'll add 50 Diego de O'Campo cigars free plus a Thompson ball cap ($95 value). The store will be open from 10am to 3pm. If you have any questions regarding the event, feel free to call: 813-249-7947.


----------

